# Help with Google Docs -- android



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

Working in Google Docs, I'm having trouble with writing a document. Every few seconds telling me "can't detect grammar errors. Text is too long."
This does this even on a doc under 100 words or less. 
I use a Samsung Galaxy Tab S6 lite 10 inch.

I also use the same app on my samsung Tab A (2017) 8 inch. It works great on that tablet.

This has gone on for a couple weeks. I've checked settings (there are very few settings) and can find no way to stop this from happening,.

Would I be able to uninstall and reinstall on the 10 inch and not lose anything?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It seems to be a setting that you can turn off.

Go to Settings > General management > Samsung Keyboard settings > Suggest text corrections > under English (US) should be a manage apps > and from there you can turn off text suggestions for specific apps. When you turn it off for the app that has "text is too long" then the alert goes away.

From Reddit :

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/sqwccz/_/hz2a6at


----------



## iluvtolaff (Oct 7, 2004)

My opening page or my settings page show nothing like that. I'm gonna send a screenshot, hope they show on here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I believe that is the general settings on your phone, not the app itself


----------

